# Free Aerovane Jig for T-shirt Idea(s)



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

"Gettin Jiggy with it"


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

"My vanes are bigger than yours...how vascular do you like your arrows?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Aerovane jig......If i said my arrows looked better than yours would you call me "vane"?
Aerovane jig.....Arrow building.....Perfected.
Aerovane jig.....Its time for your vane to be vain....
Aerovane jig......Arrow building......perfected.
Aerovane jig.....Not just arrow building but precision Aero building.
Aerovane jig.....Where arrow building meets Aerospace technology.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Aerovane jig......Success starts at the jig.
Aerovane jig.....Perfect arrow flight is our number one priority.
Aerovane jig.....Not just arrow flight but precision arrow flight.
Aerovane jig....We didn't invent arrow building....we just perfected it.
Aerovane jig....Precision vane placement = perfect arrow flight.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Perfecting the art of arrow building ,one vane at a time.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Aerovane jig.....Precision arrow vectoring technology.
Aerovane jig....Where tight tolerences create tight groups!!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Aerovane jig......Because less than perfect vane placement is not an option.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Aerovane jig....Building arrows any other way is only giving you the shaft.
Aerovane jig....Helping give X's the shaft.
Aerovane jig....Giving your vanes the shaft.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Giving your X's the shaft!!!!!


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

The only jig that don't play around! Cus Chuck set won't have that!


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Aerovane jig....making sure your shaft doesn't get any unwanted play!


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Aerovane Jig....Making sure your vanes on your shaft don't get any unwanted play!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

1hotdoe said:


> the only jig that don't play around! Cus chuck set won't have that!


hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Aerovane jig=Place it right first and you wont shoot second best


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Remember it is a t-shirt design. Get it fun. Like color, graphic. Go deep. I love that no playing around one so far. It is DEEP. LOL


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

Aerovane jig...The only jig i like to use while im fletching my shaft
From: the most interesting bowhunter in the world, "I dont always fletch my own arrow but when i do i prefer the Aerovan jig...


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Firenock said:


> Remember it is a t-shirt design. Get it fun. Like color, graphic. Go deep. I love that no playing around one so far. It is DEEP. LOL


You looking for a pic or final design or just the phrase that pays? Do you want a graphic of the shirt submitted or just a half baked slogan in concept form?


----------



## Green Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

marking to come back to


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> You looking for a pic or final design or just the phrase that pays? Do you want a graphic of the shirt submitted or just a half baked slogan in concept form?


of course I prefer a whole design, but you can submit what you like and if I use it as the form that it is worth using, then you got the prize.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Not sure on the image yet but on the back of the shirt:

The Bowhunter's Perfect Recipe: 

1 aerovane jig
3 aerovanes
1 raw shaft
10 min of time to fletch the perfect arrow
and add in .35 sec of arrow flight time 

simmer for a lifetime and your memory will now be ready to serve.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Aerovane Jig transforming arrows into art


Black shirt with a question mark on the front left chest

On the back "Taking the guess work out of the equation"


Firenock logo on front

A picture of a cave man with a wheel on the back with "bringing your arrows from the stone age into 21st century"


Have a picture of an owl getting a wing glued on with an aerovane jig with the following words "so advanced even mother nature couldn't replicate it", "so perfect even mother nature couldn't beat it" or using the same theme "if you can't beat them join them" but have mother nature using the jig to fletch up an owl

Have a plane mechanic gluing a plane wing on with the words "flight perfected"


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Its time to do the Aerovane jig....then have a cartoon jig character doing a jig(dance).


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Aerovane jig........Keeping your arrows happy.... . ....(have your arrow with a smiley face like the old p-51 fighter planes) ....have it flying off the jig.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

An all black shirt with a picture on the back :

Have a few arrows made up and have robin hood fletching an arrow with the aerovane jig with this caption at the top "He wasn't a head of his time just better equipped"

black shirt with the following on the back

A table full of fletched arrows and one still in the jig and this caption "taking away archer's excuses one perfect fletch at a time"


A play on toy story:

Have a bunch of fletchings looking up as one is selected by an aerovane clamp with the following caption "choosers don't have to be beggers"


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Aerovane-When that once in a lifetime shot is needed
Picture- An arrow with the vanes on it...with a firenock on the end of course....or the jig on the back


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

1hotdoe said:


> The only jig that don't play around! Cus Chuck set won't have that!



This jig don't play around....Because Chuck wont have that...(with credit going to 1hotdoe of course).Have the chuck with a character face holding a restless cartoon arrow down on the jig. I love her idea alot too.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Ok here's one.............


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

backwardshooter said:


> Aerovane jig=Place it right first and you wont shoot second best


I would go with bright colors like red, orange, yellow to catch peoples eye , and have Aerovane jig and logo on the front. Then put the catch phrase and jig on the back. I think keeping the shirt simple would be better, that tells people you mean buisiness and are serious about your product.


----------



## getn'lucky (Apr 17, 2010)

"our jig gets keepers" Show a guy fishing from a treestand witha big booner on the line cartoon style
on the bottom or back "Aerovane"

Use a knock off of the red hot chili peppers logo. from the song areoplane

" I like pleasure, I like pain, fletching with my areovane"


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

on a grey shirt with bright green lettering.
front:NO CROOKS ALLOWED!
BACK:Aerovane:New spin in the arrow flight revolution.(picture of an Aerovane jig below)


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

on a white shirt with black lettering.
front:IS YOUR VANES AS STRAIGHT AS YOUR ARROW?
BACK:Aerovane:New spin in arrow flight revolution.(picture of an aerovane jig below)


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Have a smokin hot chick with angles wings holding a set of arrows fletched with the caption "give them wings" and have a big blown up aerovane jig in the background.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Let us put our lips on your vane!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Send your arrows to flight school!!!!.........(on the front of the shirt)
The Aerovane jig......Taking your arrow flight to new heights!!!!(on the back)


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Its Time To Straighten Up Your Act.......(on the front of the shirt in white writing)
The Aerovane Jig.......Your Damn Straight!!!!!! (On the back and have a photo of the jig )


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Stick it to them!!!!(on the front)
Introducing the Aerovane jig........Keeping your arrows in line.(On the back with a picture of the jig in the forground and have a double Robinhood in the backround in a Fita target , showing the arrows in line ) LOL!!!!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Picture of jig with Aerovane Jig- "percission made perfect" around it.
Back=picture of target with arrows in the 10 ring with "THIS COULD BE YOU" above , an AEROVANE JIG in bold print below. All this on bright colored shirts to catch the eye.


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

Precision can only be created by Precision! Soooooooo Precision vane placement = AEROVANE JIG

Robin Hood must have had a AEROVANE JIG!
There is no other explanation for his precision!

AEROVANE the F-16 of Arrow jigs!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump it back to the top


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

On the front of the shirt.........Arrow X-ing (Have a yellow sign like a deer crossing sign with an black arrow silhoutte instead of a deer with it hitting a silhoutte of an x on a target)
on the back......The Aerovane Jig....Turning your arrow into an X-lover!!!! (Have a picture of the Aerovane jig with an arrow in it , then have a few arrows in motion that just left it and them all hitting an X on a target with spotlights shining on the X area and the jig in the foreground.


----------



## Johncantrl (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok how about 3 different designs "AEROVANE" designed after an owls wings to get your prey! the picture will have an arrow with the vanes to look like owls wings and the broad head of the arrow looks like an owls talons and have it flying toward a deer. and the other shirt have the arrow flying toward an elk, and the other shirt the arrow flying toward a target. So you can please the hunters and target shooters.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Front: Stick It!!!!!!! In large red letters on the front. 
Back: The Aerovane Jig.......... Stick it to them.......your arrows of course!!!!!! 
Stick it to them in large bright letters/your arrows of course in smaller print. Have the text overtop of a picture of the jig sort of faded but taking up much of the back of the shirt. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

alfabuck said:


> Front: Stick It!!!!!!! In large red letters on the front.
> Back: The Aerovane Jig.......... Stick it to them.......your arrows of course!!!!!!
> Stick it to them in large bright letters/your arrows of course in smaller print. Have the text overtop of a picture of the jig sort of faded but taking up much of the back of the shirt.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or have the front Say: Why Don't You go Stick It!!!! In large bold letters. 
On the back: The Aerovane Jig Has Me Stuck on Archery!!! In bold print with a large picture of the jig faded slightly in the background and in the foreground on left have an archer shooting at a Vegas face target and on the right have a father and son kneeling down over a deer they just harvested with the dads arm around his son. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Do we find out today?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

It says no later than March 15th.We'll see.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Ttt to hear the winners of the contest!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

We are reviewing all entries on all the sites. Entries after today will not be consider, we shall announce the winner after all entries are reviewed.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Good luck everyone, yes including you Dorge I am sure you have a lot of great ideas to pick through.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Good luck, wish everyone the best.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, just wondering if the winner was announced yet! The anticipation is killing me....LOL!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

1hotdoe said:


> Hey, just wondering if the winner was announced yet! The anticipation is killing me....LOL!


x2 cant wait to find out.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

backwardshooter said:


> x2 cant wait to find out.


x3 ??????


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

So many entries. A total of 12 sites. Take time. Please be patient. Some person put in close to hundreds entries him/herself in one site.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Firenock said:


> So many entries. A total of 12 sites. Take time. Please be patient. Some person put in close to hundreds entries him/herself in one site.


Wow Dorge that is a lot of ideas to go through. i know I really wanted the jig but I just submitted my better ideas to try and weed it down for you. Will be patiently watching to see if I was the lucky winner.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

For the record, I have my wife and my mother in law review all of it so no one can say I am partial to all. The decided on the final 10 and I picked 3 without knowing who they are. Which is also the same I did with the Aerovane Jig contest.

Below are the 3 winners for Firenock each got one 3-pack of Firenock, you pick of style, 1 set of batteries and 1 set of extreme shock end cap.
1) ArcheryTalk.com - Big Bird VA #40
2) Bowcountry.com - Bluecat post #41
3) Crossbownation.com - Derek

For the Aerovane Jig 
1) crossbownation.com - Scorpydize #13

Please contact me with your address, phone number and e-mail so I can send you the prize.

Congratulate to the winners.


----------

